
Show HN: Naming and shaming companies who kowtow to Chinese censorship requests - ourlordcaffeine
https://github.com/caffeine-overload/bandinchina
======
johnmarcus
so like, everyone basically? The other problem is that these companies
competitors aren't necessarily any better, they have just successfully avoided
the issue. Very few companies - and probably close to none whom are global -
are actually taking a stance that supports Taiwan and HK. I suppose a list of
companies whom have taken a positive stance and put something at risk would be
more interesting to me.

